

Are there any high quality freelance project boards? - marcamillion

Not for $500 - $1,000 freelance jobs that are a dime-a-dozen.<p>But high quality, $20,000+ projects.<p>GroupTalent started off nicely (with great potential for supplying jobs), but haven't heard much from them in a few months.<p>Ideally, I am talking about web app development jobs - but I am curious about other types too.
======
templaedhel
I recently beta launched <http://exquisitejobs.com/> a job board where all
jobs are hand picked, and only the best hackers/freelancers/applicants get in
(invite only) to ensure the highest quality for all parties involved.

Might not be what you're looking for, but it does aim to be a higher quality
job board.

Corresponding HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3244078>

~~~
marcamillion
How can I see a list of the jobs to decide if I want to request an invite?

~~~
templaedhel
While we're in beta I am still lead building and establishing connections with
people who would post jobs. Launch is soon though, at which point you may be
able to view (but not apply for) jobs when you're not a member.

------
sgdesign
Folyo (a site that I launched a couple months ago) is exactly that, however
it's only for freelance designers. Feel free to check it out:

<http://folyo.me>

